# Working or famous horses, Cortez, anyone else?



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

Cortez, I would really love to know what films we've seen your horses in, can you tell us about them?

Does anyone else own a film star or famous horse?


----------



## BBP (20 January 2014)

Not my own but 8 of the lovely trekking horses I groomed for in NZ were in Lord of the Rings as steeds for the riders of Rohan, does that count?! I got some interesting stories about the filming whilst working out there! If I can find a picture I'll post it later.


----------



## Arizahn (20 January 2014)

I don't own a famous one, but baby pony did share a field once or twice with one of the dressage horses from Yvette Truesdale's yard. It was on holiday at the time. Very nice animal.


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

KatPT said:



			Not my own but 8 of the lovely trekking horses I groomed for in NZ were in Lord of the Rings as steeds for the riders of Rohan, does that count?! I got some interesting stories about the filming whilst working out there! If I can find a picture I'll post it later.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

Arizahn said:



			I don't own a famous one, but baby pony did share a field once or twice with one of the dressage horses from Yvette Truesdale's yard. It was on holiday at the time. Very nice animal.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine met the top event horse Priceless once when he was laid off. She said he looked like a total donkey, so common it was unbelievable what he was capable of!


----------



## teapot (20 January 2014)

Used to ride an ex-Leslie Law/Austin O'Connor ride at my old riding school...


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

My OH once opened a copy of the daily express( I think it was the DE ) in a an air port once to find a large picture of me on my Favorite horse at Blenhiem advertising a competition to win tickets does that count ?


----------



## TwyfordM (20 January 2014)

I knew mac the horse from big barn farm  he was a lovely lad owned by my mums friend. Seeing him "talk" was interesting


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Cortez, I would really love to know what films we've seen your horses in, can you tell us about them?

Does anyone else own a film star or famous horse?
		
Click to expand...

Ho! Well that depends on what films you've seen, I suppose, and we mostly do historical TV documentaries, not so many actual features. Let's see, off the top of my head "Braveheart", "King Arthur", "The Abduction Club", one of the "Lassie" remakes (with the late Peter O'Toole") - side saddle in the hunting scene in that one, "Henry V" (Kenneth Brannagh version), "Treasure Island" remake, "Tristan & Isolde" (straight to video, I should imagine), "The Virgin & the Warrior" (US release only), "Ella Enchanted", "Your Highness", "Reign of Fire", loads of made-for-TV "Whatever Love Means" (story of Prince Charles and Lady Diana Spencer: absolutely awful), "Moonfleet", "Cromwell" doc, "Death or Canada" doc, some David Sharkey docs, "Time Team", "Ripper Street", "Game of Thrones", "Vikings", could go on for ages but would bore you all. It's not as much fun as you might think, and the horses work hard so we pick and choose very carefully.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Ho! Well that depends on what films you've seen, I suppose, and we mostly do historical TV documentaries, not so many actual features. Let's see, off the top of my head "Braveheart", "King Arthur", "The Abduction Club", one of the "Lassie" remakes (with the late Peter O'Toole") - side saddle in the hunting scene in that one, "Henry V" (Kenneth Brannagh version), "Treasure Island" remake, "Tristan & Isolde" (straight to video, I should imagine), "The Virgin & the Warrior" (US release only), "Ella Enchanted", "Your Highness", "Reign of Fire", loads of made-for-TV "Whatever Love Means" (story of Prince Charles and Lady Diana Spencer: absolutely awful), "Moonfleet", "Cromwell" doc, "Death or Canada" doc, some David Sharkey docs, "Time Team", "Ripper Street", "Game of Thrones", "Vikings", could go on for ages but would bore you all. It's not as much fun as you might think, and the horses work hard so we pick and choose very carefully.
		
Click to expand...

Game of thrones OMG we were talking about that out hacking today it was a bit foggy and the field was full of crows and it was very game of thrones .
Was the horse at the end with part of its face missing yours ? Made a big impression on my groom that scene did.
How did they do that was it make up or was it added later.


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

WOW!!!!

Got some pics???


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			My OH once opened a copy of the daily express( I think it was the DE ) in a an air port once to find a large picture of me on my Favorite horse at Blenhiem advertising a competition to win tickets does that count ?
		
Click to expand...


Of course!  Didn't realise you'd done 4 * GS

Forgot to mention is my horse and me on the cover of Feet First, the barefoot book, so I'm a teeny bit famous too.


----------



## Annagain (20 January 2014)

My old boy and I were once in an episode of Welsh soap Pobl y Cwm. Do I win the prize for most famous?


----------



## asommerville (20 January 2014)

Please can we see pics please please please!!


----------



## cundlegreen (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			A friend of mine met the top event horse Priceless once when he was laid off. She said he looked like a total donkey, so common it was unbelievable what he was capable of!
		
Click to expand...

I saw Desert Orchid up at Rossdales when he was recovering from colic. Seriously ugly, looked nothing like a racehorse, although he had then retired.


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

Oh OK.............here's a typical 5am, freezing cold, "just do it again (for the 23rd time) for the sound man, and can you ride right ON the cameraman please.........." pic.


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

annagain said:



			My old boy and I were once in an episode of Welsh soap Pobl y Cwm. Do I win the prize for most famous?
		
Click to expand...



..


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (20 January 2014)

I used to ride a horse that featured very briefly in a Spanish IKEA advert


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:









Oh OK.............here's a typical 5am, freezing cold, "just do it again (for the 23rd time) for the sound man, and can you ride right ON the cameraman please.........." pic.
		
Click to expand...

Easier ways to earn money I'm sure, but terrific for impressing all of us on here and people you meet at parties 

Do the film makers like Grey's a lot? I have read that they photograph better than other colours.


----------



## Polos Mum (20 January 2014)

Great photo!  

My big horse competed at 4* and was sponsored by Wow  (before coming to me!!) so there is a lovely pic of him on the stand they use at Badminton/ Burghley etc. I always have a smile when I see it - even though it's a long time ago now they still haven't updated the photo!! and only last year updated their webs site.


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

cundlegreen said:



			I saw Desert Orchid up at Rossdales when he was recovering from colic. Seriously ugly, looked nothing like a racehorse, although he had then retired.
		
Click to expand...

You've just broken a thousand people's hearts, I think  Desert Orchid is ugly


----------



## Equinus (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			A friend of mine met the top event horse Priceless once when he was laid off. She said he looked like a total donkey, so common it was unbelievable what he was capable of!
		
Click to expand...

As was Red Rum who used to spend his hols with my vet. First time I saw him, with head collar and rug held together with baler twine, I argued that it couldn't be him! He was tiny (I worked with huge dressage horses at the time) but no-one would nick him from the field!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2014)

Sorry to blow all of your famous horses out of the water.. But my horse is my mums screensaver..  Yup. That's right.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			My OH once opened a copy of the daily express( I think it was the DE ) in a an air port once to find a large picture of me on my Favorite horse at Blenhiem advertising a competition to win tickets does that count ?
		
Click to expand...


At least he recognised the picture.  My show hunter won at the Counties at few years ago and the pro picture was a lovely one.  Duly bought it, framed it and put it on the wall at home.

The following year the show did it's normal advertising in newspapers and on flyers put on cars and lorries at other shows.  I pulled the flyer off our lorry windscreen and said to my friend " look at that, lovely horse wouldn't mind owning that".

You do..............


----------



## Polos Mum (20 January 2014)

I saw Milton at Leahurst at the vet college (broke every rule there was to sneak onto the yard to see him) he looked like a hairy dippy backed pony (tiny) but did have that look in his eye of "are you qualified to be looking at me" real attitude even at his ripe old age then.


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			Sorry to blow all of your famous horses out of the water.. But my horse is my mums screensaver..  Yup. That's right.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't you offended its not you??????


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Easier ways to earn money I'm sure, but terrific for impressing all of us on here and people you meet at parties 

Do the film makers like Grey's a lot? I have read that they photograph better than other colours.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be (impressed I mean); the film world is a dirty, cutthroat business and very, very hard work. Yes, greys are photogenic, as are blacks and anything prancy with a long mane, meaning that Spanish horses and Friesians have it about sewn up for fantasy/historical work. There are "background" horses, stunt horses and "actor's" horses - which have to look like the most romantic fiery stallion EVER and yet be rideable by someone who's probably never even seen a horse before and thinks that you can "act" riding.


----------



## Slave2Magic (20 January 2014)

My friend used to work for a stunt team. Her 2 andalucians have been in a few films. I'll have to ask her which ones.


----------



## LisaS (20 January 2014)

My boy was used in a Emmerdale beach scene before I owned him, (he's a grey) not sure if it was a trailer or advert, but can't find anything on you tube :-(


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Don't be (impressed I mean); the film world is a dirty, cutthroat business and very, very hard work. Yes, greys are photogenic, as are blacks and anything prancy with a long mane, meaning that Spanish horses and Friesians have it about sewn up for fantasy/historical work. There are "background" horses, stunt horses and "actor's" horses - which have to look like the most romantic fiery stallion EVER and yet be rideable by someone who's probably never even seen a horse before and thinks that you can "act" riding.
		
Click to expand...

So do you provide all three types?  And do you have to find the rider too, or just the horses?

Do you have any trouble training then to carry odd stuff???

And how did you get into it - chance or planning?

This is fascinating, hope you don't mind the questions.


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

AA shame on you not recognising your own horse


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Game of thrones OMG we were talking about that out hacking today it was a bit foggy and the field was full of crows and it was very game of thrones .
Was the horse at the end with part of its face missing yours ? Made a big impression on my groom that scene did.
How did they do that was it make up or was it added later.
		
Click to expand...

A combination of prosthetic horse head (i.e. a dummy), CGI and make up. Not my horse, all the featured/actor's horses are supplied by the Devil's Horsemen/Gerard Naprous.


----------



## criso (20 January 2014)

When I was a kid a photographer came to the yard and borrowed 3 of us to take our photo riding through the village.  Gave us a pound between the three of us and we thought nothing of it.

It turned up on calendars, birthday cards and a jigsaw which I still have.


----------



## windand rain (20 January 2014)

My spotty mare was used for some of the photos in Richard Maxwell's book It was great fun and what a lovely man he is along with his very supportive and organised wife Sam. Sadly the mare died of colic last year after having a couple of very nice colt foals by Goddington Hannibal, the event stallion She was a sweetheart but very sensitive and had some interesting reactions to the idea of being ridden


----------



## sandi_84 (20 January 2014)

Cortez, I could listen to you talk all about your job all day and never get bored! I just find what you do absolutely fascinating


----------



## cellie (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Don't be (impressed I mean); the film world is a dirty, cutthroat business and very, very hard work. Yes, greys are photogenic, as are blacks and anything prancy with a long mane, meaning that Spanish horses and Friesians have it about sewn up for fantasy/historical work. There are "background" horses, stunt horses and "actor's" horses - which have to look like the most romantic fiery stallion EVER and yet be rideable by someone who's probably never even seen a horse before and thinks that you can "act" riding.
		
Click to expand...

Best thing about watching films with horses is when they put actor on that cant ride lol Hands go up in the air as soon as horse moves of  and they  always get left behind movement. My non horsey  husband always says whats so funny he just cant see it .


----------



## Shantara (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Don't be (impressed I mean); the film world is a dirty, cutthroat business and very, very hard work. Yes, greys are photogenic, as are blacks and anything prancy with a long mane, meaning that Spanish horses and Friesians have it about sewn up for fantasy/historical work. There are "background" horses, stunt horses and "actor's" horses - which have to look like the most romantic fiery stallion EVER and yet be rideable by someone who's probably never even seen a horse before and thinks that you can "act" riding.
		
Click to expand...

When I met the Devil's Horseman guy, I was all giddy and excited and said "Oh! It must be soooo cool to do what you do!" and he said "Not really, it's boring and often very cold!" 
Better than working in a Chinese buffet though!! 
It was awesome to see the horses, although it was dark! Hopefully I'll go back during the day time and see them properly 

ETA - just read you get them from Gerard, how cool! You might know my man then, I'll have to PM you


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			So do you provide all three types?  And do you have to find the rider too, or just the horses?

Do you have any trouble training then to carry odd stuff???

And how did you get into it - chance or planning?

This is fascinating, hope you don't mind the questions.
		
Click to expand...

Er, don't quite know how we got into it (we do other film stuff too, not just horses), just sort of happened - we did the live demos before got film work. We have provided all 3 types, but I only have one true actor's horse now. The training is often "interesting" as requirements can be completely off the wall, and film people have no concept of how a horse reacts to anything. We usually provide riders; much preferable to having just anybody on your horse, although we often have to teach an actor how to ride - usually in about 3 days (not making that up!).


----------



## undergroundoli (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			A combination of prosthetic horse head (i.e. a dummy), CGI and make up. Not my horse, all the featured/actor's horses are supplied by the Devil's Horsemen/Gerard Naprous.
		
Click to expand...

We saw them at the Aberaeron festival of Welsh ponies and cobs. My boyfriend misheard the commentator as the 'Devil's saucepan.' He assumed it was a horsey term.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			AA shame on you not recognising your own horse 

Click to expand...


Never been allowed to forget the moment either !  I still look at him (he is 20 now) and can't quite comprehend how fantastic he was.  Ordinary weekend riders just don't have horses like that.


----------



## undergroundoli (20 January 2014)

criso said:



			When I was a kid a photographer came to the yard and borrowed 3 of us to take our photo riding through the village.  Gave us a pound between the three of us and we thought nothing of it.

It turned up on calendars, birthday cards and a jigsaw which I still have.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing yourself must have been such a surprise! Lovely ponies.


----------



## sandi_84 (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Er, don't quite know how we got into it (we do other film stuff too, not just horses), just sort of happened - we did the live demos before got film work. We have provided all 3 types, but I only have one true actor's horse now. The training is often "interesting" as requirements can be completely off the wall, and film people have no concept of how a horse reacts to anything. We usually provide riders; much preferable to having just anybody on your horse, although we often have to teach an actor how to ride - usually in about 3 days (not making that up!).
		
Click to expand...

What's the oddest requirement you've had?


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (20 January 2014)

Finn was on the redwings rehoming advert at shows for a while and one year at the Norfolk show their banner was a massive picture of him.
Sadly they stopped using it shortly after he was rehomed, although I still have a good look at their stand at shows just in case they use a picture of him again


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

sandi_84 said:



			What's the oddest requirement you've had? 

Click to expand...

The REALLY odd things we turn down; I'm fond of my horses and some things I won't put them through, but some of the more difficult have included riding down a spiral staircase (just try it sometime....), having two stallions in a very grand stately home's hall (and GUARANTEEING that they wouldn't poop on the listed marble floor: they did), jumping through a glass (not real) window, pulling a grand piano out of a window with a rope attached to the saddle, etc., etc.......


----------



## dollyanna (20 January 2014)

Not quite as impressive as some, but my old girl in her driving days before she met me had her photo taken to be sold as a postcard. I've always wanted to find one - if anyone happens to have an old postcard from Barnet with a bay pony in full show harness let me know!


----------



## sandi_84 (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			but some of the more difficult have included riding down a spiral staircase (just try it sometime....)
		
Click to expand...

Umm.... no thank you I'll leave it to the professionals 
Giggled a bit at your horses pooping on the marble floor 
How do you get a horse to jump through a semi-solid object like a fake glass window?! :O I've seen it done in films but I've always wondered how they managed to train that


----------



## undergroundoli (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			The REALLY odd things we turn down; I'm fond of my horses and some things I won't put them through, but some of the more difficult have included riding down a spiral staircase (just try it sometime....), having two stallions in a very grand stately home's hall (and GUARANTEEING that they wouldn't poop on the listed marble floor: they did), jumping through a glass (not real) window, pulling a grand piano out of a window with a rope attached to the saddle, etc., etc.......
		
Click to expand...

Tell us something you turned down. Were the repercussions in the poo floor incident? TELL US EVERYTHING


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Of course!  Didn't realise you'd done 4 * GS

Forgot to mention is my horse and me on the cover of Feet First, the barefoot book, so I'm a teeny bit famous too.
		
Click to expand...

Three star Blenheim is three.


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

sandi_84 said:



			Umm.... no thank you I'll leave it to the professionals 
Giggled a bit at your horses pooping on the marble floor 
How do you get a horse to jump through a semi-solid object like a fake glass window?! :O I've seen it done in films but I've always wondered how they managed to train that 

Click to expand...

You start out with a divided screen and just ask them to ride between the two halves, then gradually bring them closer and closer together and increase the pace. Could take a couple of months of very patient training, and not all will do it, but once they learn to break the sugar (stunt glass is very thin panes of boiled sugar) with their noses it's pretty easy after that. One of mine would hurl himself at any window if you weren't careful, so subsequent training has included teaching them NOT to go through the real ones!


----------



## delaneys (20 January 2014)

My pony was in the vets years ago, stabled next to a superstar racehorse (can't remember who  ) but C4 racing or whoever did it then went up to do a piece on him and they had to move my pony as he was super jealous and kept kicking the door when the people tried to film!


----------



## PolarSkye (20 January 2014)

cundlegreen said:



			I saw Desert Orchid up at Rossdales when he was recovering from colic. Seriously ugly, looked nothing like a racehorse, although he had then retired.
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't say that . . . Kal's yard nickname is Dessie because he looks like Desert Orchid!

P


----------



## sandi_84 (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			You start out with a divided screen and just ask them to ride between the two halves, then gradually bring them closer and closer together and increase the pace. Could take a couple of months of very patient training, and not all will do it, but once they learn to break the sugar (stunt glass is very thin panes of boiled sugar) with their noses it's pretty easy after that. One of mine would hurl himself at any window if you weren't careful, so subsequent training has included teaching them NOT to go through the real ones!
		
Click to expand...

Very cool how it's done, thank you for explaining  Can't imagine having to be on window patrol though for going past the real ones, that's mad


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

undergroundoli said:



			Tell us something you turned down. Were the repercussions in the poo floor incident? TELL US EVERYTHING
		
Click to expand...

Er, it really is mostly very, very dull; lots of hanging around - usually for 12 hours straight - and boring cantering along paths, falling off, standing looking noble with a hat with a feather in it, that kind of thing. We turned down a gallop down a precipice once; someone else did it and injured several horses (and riders, but they don't count . Turned down a horse fall into deep water; didn't like that, but the horse that did it was a specialist diving horse and happily did it all day long. That was his only job though; he didn't do anything else. 

The poo in the parlour incident was solved by me and a bottle of bleach, floor is pristine and you'd never know now. Owner was a bit hysterical for a while but they calmed her down with money, as is normal in the film world.


----------



## Billabongchick (20 January 2014)

A lady at my yard when I was a teenager had a lovely big grey horse called Solomon who was in The Madness of King George ridden by the main character I think. He was a lovely big softy.


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

After The Incident......


----------



## Little Alfie (20 January 2014)

A friend of ours, her  black cob was in a couple of the Catherine Cookson films


----------



## undergroundoli (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Turned down a horse fall into deep water; didn't like that, but the horse that did it was a specialist diving horse and happily did it all day long. That was his only job though; he didn't do anything else. 

The poo in the parlour incident was solved by me and a bottle of bleach, floor is pristine and you'd never know now. Owner was a bit hysterical for a while but they calmed her down with money, as is normal in the film world.
		
Click to expand...

A specialist diving horse? 

The words that come to mind are 'why,' 'how' and 'what does he charge?'

Thanks for answering everyone's questions.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

Cortez do you do the research about tack and stuff like that ?
Do you do carriages ?


----------



## undergroundoli (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:









After The Incident......
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they just the hansomist? What on earth was the point of them being inside (in the story)?


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Cortez do you do the research about tack and stuff like that ?
Do you do carriages ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and yes. Actually that is our greatest "use" as we do a lot of historical consultation (again, not just horses) for TV and film. Drives me mad when they get it wrong.


----------



## fburton (20 January 2014)

Utterly fascinating thread.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Yes, and yes. Actually that is our greatest "use" as we do a lot of historical consultation (again, not just horses) for TV and film. Drives me mad when they get it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Drives me mad too and won't know half as much about it as you will.


----------



## Pigeon (20 January 2014)

That's an amazing photo!!!


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

BEFORE The Incident............

The script was along the lines of "2 Georgian gentlemen discuss the merits of their horses without wanting to get their shoes dirty by going to stables, so horses are brought in by grooms", or something like that.


----------



## undergroundoli (20 January 2014)

Why aren't the more Cleveland Bays in historical dramas? Are the just not enough to find ones with the right attributes?

Best thread ever, thanks everyone


----------



## Billabongchick (20 January 2014)

Billabongchick said:



			A lady at my yard when I was a teenager had a lovely big grey horse called Solomon who was in The Madness of King George ridden by the main character I think. He was a lovely big softy.
		
Click to expand...

If you watch here at 8.39 I think that is him!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wdRQlJ4kvI


----------



## L&M (20 January 2014)

My cob was 'supposedly' a horse extra in the Robin Hood movie starring Russel Crowe - my husband (non-horsey!) is sure he has spotted him in one of the scenes, but I am yet to be convinced!


----------



## undergroundoli (20 January 2014)

Billabongchick said:



			If you watch here at 8.39 I think that is him!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wdRQlJ4kvI

Click to expand...

He is lovely, as is the plasterwork in Cortez's before photo.


----------



## Megibo (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			"Reign of Fire"
		
Click to expand...


No waaaaay! The bay that Quinn rides whilst being chased by a mahoosive dragon?!

Mind you there's only one horse in the film so guess I answered my own question! *impressed*

..also totally not a film nerd..


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

Do you have carriages ? Or do you barrow / hire them are they antiques or do people mock them up .
Carriages are often 'wrong ' ( not I am sure in your films cortez ) usually much more recent than the time of the drama .
Have you done any ancient Rome / Greece things .?


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

We don't do carriages ourselves any more, but our "carriage guy" supplies most of what we need, and we can adapt to suit, or hire specialist vehicles in (usually from Hungary or France). It is massively expensive, though, so production companies often don't bother and just use whatever is to hand (anybody see "Tudors"? We most definitely DID NOT work on that!).

Not done anything Roman since "King Arthur"; we try to work "at home" as much as possible, so limited to whatever is filming in Ireland these days.


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Three star Blenheim is three.
		
Click to expand...


Still awesome


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			We don't do carriages ourselves any more, but our "carriage guy" supplies most of what we need, and we can adapt to suit, or hire specialist vehicles in (usually from Hungary or France). It is massively expensive, though, so production companies often don't bother and just use whatever is to hand (anybody see "Tudors"? We most definitely DID NOT work on that!).

Not done anything Roman since "King Arthur"; we try to work "at home" as much as possible, so limited to whatever is filming in Ireland these days.
		
Click to expand...

Tudors was so bad I spent a fair bit of my time yelling nooooooooo at the tv ,
Shame because the costumes where beauiful.


----------



## Hexx (20 January 2014)

I rode one of the early Lloyds Bank black horses - he was as stiff as a board!

At the same yard, I went on a 6-lesson stunt riding course and rode some of their film friesians.  Definitely a different way to ride.

The lady who ran the yard supplied quite a lot of stunt horses, she still has a yard and must be in her 70's now - not sure if she still supplies film horses though,


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			At least he recognised the picture.  My show hunter won at the Counties at few years ago and the pro picture was a lovely one.  Duly bought it, framed it and put it on the wall at home.

The following year the show did it's normal advertising in newspapers and on flyers put on cars and lorries at other shows.  I pulled the flyer off our lorry windscreen and said to my friend " look at that, lovely horse wouldn't mind owning that".

You do..............[/QUOTE

Oops at least your consistent .
Yes now you mentain it is good he recognised it.
However he was at the same fence we have his shot of it in the loo and remember the photographer being there because they had a short chat just before Oh legged it to the next fence he could get to.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mince Pie (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			You start out with a divided screen and just ask them to ride between the two halves, then gradually bring them closer and closer together and increase the pace. Could take a couple of months of very patient training, and not all will do it, but once they learn to break the sugar (stunt glass is very thin panes of boiled sugar) with their noses it's pretty easy after that. One of mine would hurl himself at any window if you weren't careful, so subsequent training has included teaching them NOT to go through the real ones!
		
Click to expand...

LOL! 
Criso - I'm sorry but your village is called Cockington?? ROFL! (sorry, very childish humour!)
AA - How do you not recognise your own horse!

I did a brief stint with Janet Rogers when I was at college and the Devil's Horsemen are based very close to my mum. I was seriously considering moving up there and had asked them for a job before I did my back in. Apart from that no famous horse here, the closest I can claim to fame is that A P McCoy once rode my ex racer!

ETA: Hexx, I think we were at the same yard! When were you there?


----------



## montanna (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Turned down a horse fall into deep water; didn't like that, but the horse that did it was a specialist diving horse and happily did it all day long. That was his only job though; he didn't do anything else.
		
Click to expand...

literally just lol'd,brilliant!


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

criso said:



			When I was a kid a photographer came to the yard and borrowed 3 of us to take our photo riding through the village.  Gave us a pound between the three of us and we thought nothing of it.

It turned up on calendars, birthday cards and a jigsaw which I still have. 






Click to expand...

Neighbour of mine has a similar jigsaw of herself on her pony  in a village called Rainow. From about 1965 I think.

I had my photo taken once by a guy who said he would be selling it to a US magazine as a typical scene from England. He sent me some 10x8 copies, so I think it was genuine. As I recall I was wearing jeans but no hat in 1980, so pretty far from typically English rose on her pony!


----------



## Caledonia (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:









After The Incident......
		
Click to expand...

I knew these horses. Father and son.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (20 January 2014)

Fantastic thread! Cortez, I'm sure you're generally bored and cold but still sounds absolutely awesome to me! Stunning horse too!


----------



## Hexx (20 January 2014)

Broke-but-happy - yes it was at Janet Rogers' yard, probably around 20 years ago!!  I took another one of her horses round Windsor Great Park sponsored ride - Captain, he only had one eye, but boy could he jump!  I had to ride the black horse to prove I was capable enough before she would let me out on Captain.


----------



## stencilface (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			A combination of prosthetic horse head (i.e. a dummy), CGI and make up. Not my horse, all the featured/actor's horses are supplied by the Devil's Horsemen/Gerard Naprous.
		
Click to expand...

I did work experience with Gary Gero who supplies all the animals for the Harry Potter films, so no horses, and I asked about horse work and I think the French guy may have been the one he recommended. I remember it being a father/son team and I was told to watch out as they were a bit lechy.

I spent most of my time walking dogs (the Harry Potter neoppolitan mastiffs ( there were three) who play fang amongst many others) cleaning cages and training the pigs. The pigs are in front of the Weasleys house, and they stand on a wall, it took days to train lol. I did get to stand about all day with a couple of owls and the weasly family on set though, never seen so many ginger people in one place


----------



## Mr Nick (20 January 2014)

Fantastic, lovely thread.  Particular thanks to Cortez


----------



## 3Beasties (20 January 2014)

Wow Cortez, I had absolutely no idea that this is what you did. Totally fascinating!


A friend of mine is a stable hand in the War horse film and I'm pretty sure he did a bit of riding for it too.


Talking of diving horses, has anyone seen the film wild hearts can't be broken? It's incredible how high the horses dive from (although I'm not sure I agree with it).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wild-Hearts...=8-1&keywords=wild+hearts+can't+be+broken+dvd


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 January 2014)

Cortez, I take my hat off to you  

my only claims are:
Working with Puff the Magpie pony
Taking 2 of mine to feature on Blue Peter on separate occasions (still got video of 1)
Taking 1 to the royal mews for my daughter to ride in a display in that tiny indoor school (and daughter got along chat with both HMQ and also the DofE)
Teaching a band of japanese the basics so they could be mounted in some film made in france in the 80's
Nothing on big screen tho


----------



## dieseldog (20 January 2014)

Did you have Mel Gibson's black horse in Braveheart - he was stunning.


----------



## cundlegreen (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You've just broken a thousand people's hearts, I think  Desert Orchid is ugly 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I was pretty disappointed myself!


----------



## criso (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I was wearing jeans but no hat in 1980, so pretty far from typically English rose on her pony!
		
Click to expand...

If you were able to zoom in you would see the old style paper thin riding hats with the traditional piece of elastic to hold it in place.  The ponies are only clean because we had a gymkhana that afternoon and we'd bathed them.  

The village (yes broke_but_happy it's called cockington ) is famous and a massive tourist attraction and we got our picture taken all the time so I suspect I am in holiday snaps all over the world.


----------



## flurryjuno (20 January 2014)

Game of Thrones is filmed near me (my faveourite show) and they went round looking for horses as extras at one point. Nearly died when I got back from holiday and my friend told me! Also YO's hackney was pretty big in the hackney world here once upon a time, shes been on tv quite a bit does that count?


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (20 January 2014)

A filmmaker strolled up the yard one day, Pointed to prince and told me she'd pay for me to lend him to her for a few hours to ride down the local village high street by a cowboy with a small boy walking beside him. I explained he was grossly underweight and unridden so she asked to see kyra instead. She looked her over, and then asked if this 14.2 pony would be able to gallop down the high street with a 6.2ft 16stone man on her back. And would i be able to provide a western saddle?

Tempting as it was, i said no and she replied, yeah she's not really the right colour.

Yeah, a cowboy on an appaloosa, how odd (;
Filmmakers eh?


----------



## Mariposa (20 January 2014)

Cortez can you post more pics? Loving this thread!


----------



## Goldenstar (20 January 2014)

I appreciate that it will hard work with long often boring days for not many minutes of total madness but what an awesome job horses and history .
Cortez I doff my virtual featherd hat at you .


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 January 2014)

Who have no clam to fame except that we once parked next to and had a nice talk with Supreme Rock and his owner ad Canter for a Cure in MK about three/four years ago.

The Devils Horsesman are about 10 minutes from my yard.


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2014)

Wow Cortez, who knew you were so interesting, eh!? Fascinating read. Tell us more!!!


----------



## Jesstickle (20 January 2014)

I knew what Cortez does already. I feel special now for somehow having internet stalked someone enough to know they have a cool job. That's pretty pathetic isn't it? 

And Goldenstar I am in no way surprised you have ridden at that level, you always sound like you know what you're doing! Would love to see a picture of you though


----------



## MiniMilton (20 January 2014)

A riding school pony from the yard I used to go to was the star of "Into The West" with Gabriel Byrne


----------



## Spring Feather (20 January 2014)

Super photos Cortez.  I always enjoy hearing about what you do but didn't know your portfolio was so large.  Well done!

One of my mares is the dam of the mare who played Silver in the Johnny Depp Lone Ranger movie.  I have just sold her full sister and there's no plans for her being a movie star like her sister.


----------



## VioletStripe (20 January 2014)

absolutely loving lurking on this thread, fascinating! Would love some more piccies


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 January 2014)

criso said:



			The village (yes broke_but_happy it's called cockington ) is famous and a massive tourist attraction and we got our picture taken all the time so I suspect I am in holiday snaps all over the world.
		
Click to expand...

Lol I used to livery near and ride through the national trust village of lacock and had my picture taken and filmed regularly, so i am famous around the world too   must be something to do with having cock in the name of the village!!


----------



## BBP (20 January 2014)

My Lord of the Rings boys. Don't have any pics of them from the movie but thought they deserve a picture from their much tougher day job!
The gorgeous boys, Seth, Sullivan, Elvis, Kysharn





Mac





And Presley 'the Bulldozer'





A great bunch of horses and lots of great stories from my friends who rode them of false beards and broken noses during the battle in the woods, plus naughty ponies carting off with hobbits.


----------



## Irishdan (20 January 2014)

MiniMilton said:



			A riding school pony from the yard I used to go to was the star of "Into The West" with Gabriel Byrne
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant film and really nice pony


----------



## Caledonia (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:









BEFORE The Incident............

The script was along the lines of "2 Georgian gentlemen discuss the merits of their horses without wanting to get their shoes dirty by going to stables, so horses are brought in by grooms", or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

Having just been in touch with Royal County Equine that owned these two horses in this particular shoot, they'd like it to be made plain that neither horse ever belonged to Cortez. 

Would be interesting if Cortez could even name then?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 January 2014)

stencilface said:



			I remember it being a father/son team and I was told to watch out as they were a bit lechy.
		
Click to expand...

he's not wrong, allegedly


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

Caledonia said:



			Having just been in touch with Royal County Equine that owned these two horses in this particular shoot, they'd like it to be made plain that neither horse ever belonged to Cortez. 

Would be interesting if Cortez could even name then?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say I owned them, I said I worked them on a shoot - what's your problem? Ask them if they remember them pooping! I own 3 horses - most people who work horses in film don't own them all!


----------



## hezza1 (20 January 2014)

Caledonia said:



			Having just been in touch with Royal County Equine that owned these two horses in this particular shoot, they'd like it to be made plain that neither horse ever belonged to Cortez. 

Would be interesting if Cortez could even name then?
		
Click to expand...

There is allways one !!   thoroughly enjoying this thread, Cortez i am fasinated keep the pics coming


----------



## lastchancer (20 January 2014)

Caledonia said:



			Having just been in touch with Royal County Equine that owned these two horses in this particular shoot, they'd like it to be made plain that neither horse ever belonged to Cortez. 

Would be interesting if Cortez could even name then?
		
Click to expand...

She never claimed she did? Little bit jealous of Cortez's celebrity are we? Dear oh dear lol


----------



## Caledonia (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			I didn't say I owned them, I said I worked them on a shoot - what's your problem? Ask them if they remember them pooping! I own 3 horses - most people who work horses in film don't own them all!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem at all, but the owners, whom I've known for over 20 years thought it a bit odd that you implied these horses were part of your film stable. Especially as they themselves 'worked' them on the shoot.


----------



## Caledonia (20 January 2014)

lastchancer said:



			She never claimed she did? Little bit jealous of Cortez's celebrity are we? Dear oh dear lol
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous - I have known these horses for nearly all of their respective lives, and they are most certainly nothing to do with Cortez.


----------



## Caledonia (20 January 2014)

hezza1 said:



			There is allways one !!   thoroughly enjoying this thread, Cortez i am fasinated keep the pics coming
		
Click to expand...

Ah - there's always one -one doing what, exactly - clarifying the reality behind that shoot?


----------



## kerenza (20 January 2014)

KatPT said:



			My Lord of the Rings boys. Don't have any pics of them from the movie but thought they deserve a picture from their much tougher day job!
The gorgeous boys, Seth, Sullivan, Elvis, Kysharn





Mac





And Presley 'the Bulldozer'





A great bunch of horses and lots of great stories from my friends who rode them of false beards and broken noses during the battle in the woods, plus naughty ponies carting off with hobbits.
		
Click to expand...

Is this Dart stables (think that was the name)? Looks like it to me, think I recognise Elvis I rode there when travelling around NZ - a little TB with the lovely name of Knobby!


----------



## doriangrey (20 January 2014)

I have no claim to fame at all but as I live in the same country as Cortez I'll take a bit by proxy   Just staying on the same kind of theme, what is your favourite horse/bit of horse footage?  I liked Seabiscuit, hated Warhorse, didn't mind the Horse Whisperer (Robert Redford, so no brainer), but the bit that gets me a little teary is when Gandalf whistles Shadowfax in 'The Two Towers' - I think it's that part of the trilogy.  That beautiful, white horse that gallops up to the wonderful Shadowfax theme music and then puts his head in Gandalf's hands kills me every time!  I know there's probably a horse treat in there somewhere but I'd love to know who owned/trained that horse.  Also, do they use the same horse or doubles?  Like when Shadowfax is galloping through Gondor - is it the same horse.  Kudos though, to the trainers.


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

Caledonia said:



			Ah - there's always one -one doing what, exactly - clarifying the reality behind that shoot?
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me? Were you there? These were part, and only part, of a 5 day shoot involving 9 horses (or 7 horses and 2 ponies, to be pedantic), 2 whippets, and a pig. And some people. The only names I remember are the 2 horses I own. It was two years ago, I ran the entire shoot at Castletown House, extras, costumes, art direction, hair and make up and co-ordination between all elements. If anyone has a problem with that they can contact my office. I really don't understand your problem, what is it?


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

doriangrey said:



			I have no claim to fame at all but as I live in the same country as Cortez I'll take a bit by proxy   Just staying on the same kind of theme, what is your favourite horse/bit of horse footage?  I liked Seabiscuit, hated Warhorse, didn't mind the Horse Whisperer (Robert Redford, so no brainer), but the bit that gets me a little teary is when Gandalf whistles Shadowfax in 'The Two Towers' - I think it's that part of the trilogy.  That beautiful, white horse that gallops up to the wonderful Shadowfax theme music and then puts his head in Gandalf's hands kills me every time!  I know there's probably a horse treat in there somewhere but I'd love to know who owned/trained that horse.  Also, do they use the same horse or doubles?  Like when Shadowfax is galloping through Gondor - is it the same horse.  Kudos though, to the trainers.
		
Click to expand...

The main horse was a quite elderly PRE (now gone, poor fella) - and no, I don't remember HIS name either - the TRAINER (not owner) and double for Ian McKellan was a friend of mine, very good guy. And yes, treats do play quite a big part in the more unbelievable, soppy bits of nuzzling, foot waving and whickering that are called for in film.

Please note: I was NOT there, I am NOT claiming I trained or owned Shadowfax. I DO know the man who rode the horse for that air shot and I do know how these things are done. Happy?


----------



## Caledonia (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			Excuse me? Were you there? These were part, and only part, of a 5 day shoot involving 9 horses (or 7 horses and 2 ponies, to be pedantic), 2 whippets, and a pig. And some people. The only names I remember are the 2 horses I own. It was two years ago, I ran the entire shoot at Castletown House, extras, costumes, art direction, hair and make up and co-ordination between all elements. If anyone has a problem with that they can contact my office. I really don't understand your problem, what is it?
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, I don't have a problem. The owner of the horses isn't on here, but saw this - partly my fault as I sent them this link wondering if they even knew you because I was quite aghast at your implication that these horses were anything to do with you. I'm posting with the full consent of the owners of these stallions, Royal County Equines, who were unhappy at your initial portrayal at these horses being part of your stable, and then you saying you worked them on the shoot. One of the actual owners was in the shoot, holding the younger stallion. 

Feel free to take it up with them directly - I'm simply putting the record straight as was asked.


----------



## Feival (20 January 2014)

I know Billy Toomey's Tinka's Serenade and looked after her for a little while, pre Billy having her. A friend of mine worked in NZ with some of the horses from LOTR. Also my ex boss is a stunt rider, Him and his horses have been in The Mask  of Zorro, two Harry Potter's, Da Vinci's demons, and the up coming films Cinderella and Exodus.


----------



## doriangrey (20 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			The main horse was a quite elderly PRE (now gone, poor fella) - and no, I don't remember HIS name either - the TRAINER (not owner) and double for Ian McKellan was a friend of mine, very good guy. And yes, treats do play quite a big part in the more unbelievable, soppy bits of nuzzling, foot waving and whickering that are called for in film.

Please note: I was NOT there, I am NOT claiming I trained or owned Shadowfax. I DO know the man who rode the horse for that air shot and I do know how these things are done. Happy?
		
Click to expand...

Eek!  I wasn't questioning you at all!


----------



## Charem (20 January 2014)

I did some freelance work for a company that provides horses for film and reenactment work. Absolutely loved it, and can reiterate just how genuine the horses have to be for the actors who weren't the most able to say the least.


----------



## Spring Feather (20 January 2014)

doriangrey said:



			Eek!  I wasn't questioning you at all!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that last part was aimed at you :smile3:


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

Caledonia said:



			Like I said, I don't have a problem. The owner of the horses isn't on here, but saw this - partly my fault as I sent them this link wondering if they even knew you because I was quite aghast at your implication that these horses were anything to do with you. I'm posting with the full consent of the owners of these stallions, Royal County Equines, who were unhappy at your initial portrayal at these horses being part of your stable, and then you saying you worked them on the shoot. One of the actual owners was in the shoot, holding the younger stallion. 

Feel free to take it up with them directly - I'm simply putting the record straight as was asked.
		
Click to expand...

I have nothing to "take up"; you seem to have a problem with what exactly? I have never claimed to own these horses, if I owned all the horses that work on shoots that I run I would need to own half of County Meath to keep them on; that's the way the industry runs. The requirements of each shoot are different; if the call is for two grey horses and I only have one, then other horses are sourced. If I'm co-ordinating, then I'm working (or wrangling) the animals. Perhaps the terminology is confusing you.

The people who owned the two horses used in that particular scene were charming and competent (apart from the pooping!) and a pleasure to work with -please pass that bit on would you?


----------



## lastchancer (20 January 2014)

It wouldn't matter if Cortez was merely an errand runner on the shoots (although she clearly isn't anyway), she's sharing her experience and giving us a fascinating insight to the horses part in the film industry. A thoroughly enjoyable thread apart from Caledonia s mind boggling snipes.


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

doriangrey said:



			Eek!  I wasn't questioning you at all!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, wasn't getting at you at all...................


----------



## Cortez (20 January 2014)

lastchancer said:



			It wouldn't matter if Cortez was merely an errand runner on the shoots (although she clearly isn't anyway), she's sharing her experience and giving us a fascinating insight to the horses part in the film industry. A thoroughly enjoyable thread apart from Caledonia s mind boggling snipes.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, well I'm off to bed now, glad most of you enjoyed a look at some out of the ordinary stuff to do with horses (and I loved the jigsaw puzzle).


----------



## LynH (21 January 2014)

3Beasties said:



			Wow Cortez, I had absolutely no idea that this is what you did. Totally fascinating!


A friend of mine is a stable hand in the War horse film and I'm pretty sure he did a bit of riding for it too.


Talking of diving horses, has anyone seen the film wild hearts can't be broken? It's incredible how high the horses dive from (although I'm not sure I agree with it).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wild-Hearts...=8-1&keywords=wild+hearts+can't+be+broken+dvd

Click to expand...

I went to school with the girl who rode the diving horses in this movie. I was fascinated by the idea of diving horses and the fact that it is actually a true story but not sure I agree with horse diving either.


----------



## Love (21 January 2014)

I met Desert orchid when he was in his retirement field in Yorkshire. But more excitingly my best friend owns a Canadian ex racer who starred In a few of the heartland episodes as an extra in the racing scenes, before her old owner shipped her over here


----------



## chaps89 (21 January 2014)

A friend of mine used to work for a private zoo who primarily supplied animals to the entertainment industry for filns/tv ads/photo shoots and she will clarify what Cortez says about long and often boring days. Did used to like going to visit and being allowed 'behind the scenes' when I went to visit tho!
Fascinating thread, thankyou for answering questions and providing photos Cortez


----------



## HeresHoping (21 January 2014)

Well, barring snipey comments, this is a game I can play...

Here's Bambi, who played Moyale in the Flame Trees of Thika.  I can attest to all sorts of shenanigans on set.  Naming no names, because it's quite obvious who it is, fell off Bambi and hurt herself.   Even then, there was a desperate need to apportion blame.  My mother was having none of it, and asked what they were doing to cause the pony, all 11.2hh of her, to unseat her rider.  Transpired that the big white umbrella they use for lighting had fallen off its perch and blown into her face.  My mother took it up to the director and waved it under his nose, fully 'up', and asked if he didn't feel a bit frightened.  He admitted he did (probably more of my mother than the umbrella) and the incident was quickly forgotten.  A few stand-ins were needed for various 'action' shots.  So, that was me when she fell off in front of the elephants.







Oh, and these wild mustangs galloping through a puddle in Texas were modelled on a bunch of wild mustangs, obviously.  The tricky bits were done using a particular 'wild mustang' in our paddock at home in Lang'ata, Kenya.  A wild mustang who jumped like a stag, was WHP champion, and did what used to be called advanced elementary dressage..


----------



## 1ST1 (21 January 2014)

Clearly not in the same league with Cortez and others, but this was my horse in the video clip. He was a wonderful dressage horse who won the national and regional dressage championships at PSG and Inter I level multiple times with my husband. He also could do all of the Grand Prix movements and had a really good passage.
This is a rendition of a famous song by one of my country's folk music stars using a national music instrument called "saz". The girl was from South America and the horse enjoyed the shooting and the sea very much (so much so that he tried to run away with the girl at some point). He was sadly PTS in 2009 due to colic.
In memory of my wonderful, kind-hearted Sonador (he appears at about 1.02"):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrHBSt7uEJI

And as a dressage horse:


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 January 2014)

Hereshoping I loved that series and I have this book with this cover


----------



## MagicMelon (21 January 2014)

Cortez said:









After The Incident......
		
Click to expand...

Cortez, I've just been told by the previous owner that the horse on the left is my new horses father and the one on the right is her full brother!  WOW!  Very impressed her relations are so pretty and famous!


----------



## BBP (21 January 2014)

kerenza said:



			Is this Dart stables (think that was the name)? Looks like it to me, think I recognise Elvis I rode there when travelling around NZ - a little TB with the lovely name of Knobby!
		
Click to expand...

Good old Knobby, lovely little chap (shame about his name!). They were a great bunch, hardest working nicest bunch of horses you could ever meet. Did you enjoy it? I'm a lucky girl to have worked there, would love to go back one day.


----------



## HeresHoping (21 January 2014)

sussexbythesea said:



			Hereshoping I loved that series and I have this book with this cover 

Click to expand...

Aww.  I have the DVDs which I dig out for nostalgia every so often.  She died two years ago, aged 40.


----------



## siennamum (21 January 2014)

I can't post pics, as not my horses - or pictures, but Rusty's Dad, Icon, is now touring the World with Chipperfields, the pictures of him doing his tricks and generally looking very glamorous, are great. His grandfather was Idolo - who was a well known display horse with Tanya Larrigan.


----------



## Patterdale (21 January 2014)

lastchancer said:



			It wouldn't matter if Cortez was merely an errand runner on the shoots (although she clearly isn't anyway), she's sharing her experience and giving us a fascinating insight to the horses part in the film industry. A thoroughly enjoyable thread apart from Caledonia s mind boggling snipes.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Brilliant thread, really interesting. I've been trick training my horse with half an idea of doing some film work, but it'll probably never happen 

Shame Caledonia had to sour it with her snide remarks.


----------



## RLS (21 January 2014)

My friend's horse was in an episode of Taggert (many moons ago) for about 2 seconds!
"there's been a muuuurderrrrr!"
don't think the horse actually said that line, tho.


----------



## Caledonia (21 January 2014)

The published photos from the shoot are on here. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Axel...522936625?id=171157522936625&sk=photos_stream


----------



## Merrymoles (21 January 2014)

I used to ride a horse who had been in Flambards (showing my age here) and was on the cover of one of the books. I can't post a picture but he's the chestnut 12th down on here. He was a big lad with a pigeon toe and I was very fond of him. I think he's got a snotty nose on the front of the book which was par for the course. I also remember the actor having to wellie him in a scene where they were supposed to canter off from standstill!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...in+summer&sprefix=Flambards+in,stripbooks,307


----------



## undergroundoli (21 January 2014)

I had that copy MSM!


----------



## Merrymoles (21 January 2014)

I wish I'd bought it really undergroundoli - somewhere I've got some old snaps of me on him! My legs (which are short anyway) are only just about half way down his barrel.


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (21 January 2014)

how interesting! I did not know you had such amazing job cortez!! WOW!


----------



## Shantara (21 January 2014)

Cortez said:



			The main horse was a quite elderly PRE (now gone, poor fella) - and no, I don't remember HIS name either - the TRAINER (not owner) and double for Ian McKellan was a friend of mine, very good guy. And yes, treats do play quite a big part in the more unbelievable, soppy bits of nuzzling, foot waving and whickering that are called for in film.

Please note: I was NOT there, I am NOT claiming I trained or owned Shadowfax. I DO know the man who rode the horse for that air shot and I do know how these things are done. Happy?
		
Click to expand...

I think the horse was Domero or Blanco? (not sure of the spellings)


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (21 January 2014)

Not mine - but we have Tangleman on our yard, does that count? :-D


----------



## kerenza (21 January 2014)

KatPT said:



			Good old Knobby, lovely little chap (shame about his name!). They were a great bunch, hardest working nicest bunch of horses you could ever meet. Did you enjoy it? I'm a lucky girl to have worked there, would love to go back one day.
		
Click to expand...

It was fantastic - such beautiful scenery, rivers to cross, fantastic gallops. I was feeling a bit nervous about it as I had had a gap from riding at that point, I explained this to Peter (I think it was) on the phone and he suggested Knobby as the horse to take care of me. I'm a short a*se too so I appreciated his smallness (at least compared to most of the other horses that seemed massive!). And he was just lovely!


----------



## Billy the kid (21 January 2014)

wow what a great thread! Finding it very fascinating!

Shame it had to be turned into abit of a slagging match half way through....

Cortez, Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Kati*89 (21 January 2014)

very interesting to hear all about it - have always wanted to work with the animals in the movie films! I did make it on the front cover of Horsemart in some hugely fetching hi-vis get up  been on a few BHS leaflets and the website too...not quite as glamorous!


----------



## OldNag (21 January 2014)

Caledonia said:



			Like I said, I don't have a problem. The owner of the horses isn't on here, but saw this - partly my fault as I sent them this link wondering if they even knew you because I was quite aghast at your implication that these horses were anything to do with you. I'm posting with the full consent of the owners of these stallions, Royal County Equines, who were unhappy at your initial portrayal at these horses being part of your stable, and then you saying you worked them on the shoot. One of the actual owners was in the shoot, holding the younger stallion. 

Feel free to take it up with them directly - I'm simply putting the record straight as was asked.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW I never read Cortez's post to imply that she owned the horses... 

I'm thoroughly enjoying this thread.  Sadly have no claims to fame that I can think of


----------



## undergroundoli (21 January 2014)

Kati*89 said:



			very interesting to hear all about it - have always wanted to work with the animals in the movie films! I did make it on the front cover of Horsemart in some hugely fetching hi-vis get up  been on a few BHS leaflets and the website too...not quite as glamorous!
		
Click to expand...

Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Magicmillbrook (21 January 2014)

Very tenuous, my next door neighbour but one works in films and TV, I think he handles and rides and used to use his own bay gelding Joe.  He worked on the War Horse film, robin hood (TV version).  He said he spent mosyt of the time on war horse driving around.

What annoys me is when supposedly poor olden day folks (in films) have these stunning spanish horses.  I liked the film Wolfman because when the villagers rode up to the werewolves mansion on fells and hill ponies.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (21 January 2014)

3Beasties said:



			Wow Cortez, I had absolutely no idea that this is what you did. Totally fascinating!


A friend of mine is a stable hand in the War horse film and I'm pretty sure he did a bit of riding for it too.


Talking of diving horses, has anyone seen the film wild hearts can't be broken? It's incredible how high the horses dive from (although I'm not sure I agree with it).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wild-Hearts...=8-1&keywords=wild+hearts+can't+be+broken+dvd

Click to expand...

love that film..its a true story


----------



## LittleRooketRider (21 January 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Super photos Cortez.  I always enjoy hearing about what you do but didn't know your portfolio was so large.  Well done!

One of my mares is the dam of the mare who played Silver in the Johnny Depp Lone Ranger movie.  I have just sold her full sister and there's no plans for her being a movie star like her sister.
		
Click to expand...

not querying what happened...but isn't silver supposed to be a stallion?...film makes crack me up sometimes


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 January 2014)

Great thread. I've no claims to fame, but I did see Red Rum parade twice. The first time was at Bicton arena, when he was in his prime, and he showed off to the crowd with total self confidence, and looked absolutely magnificent.

Many years later, when he must have been well into his 20's, I saw him again at a Team Chase in Cheshire. I saw what looked like a skinny old pony being walked around, then lo and behold he was led into the ring and announced to the crowd. The old soldier puffed up with visible pride and strutted his stuff in front of his adoring crowd having grown a couple of hands and shed 15 years, he still knew exactly who he was and what he had done. It certainly brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## TT55 (21 January 2014)

doriangrey said:



			I have no claim to fame at all but as I live in the same country as Cortez I'll take a bit by proxy   Just staying on the same kind of theme, what is your favourite horse/bit of horse footage?  I liked Seabiscuit, hated Warhorse, didn't mind the Horse Whisperer (Robert Redford, so no brainer), but the bit that gets me a little teary is when Gandalf whistles Shadowfax in 'The Two Towers' - I think it's that part of the trilogy.  That beautiful, white horse that gallops up to the wonderful Shadowfax theme music and then puts his head in Gandalf's hands kills me every time!  I know there's probably a horse treat in there somewhere but I'd love to know who owned/trained that horse.  Also, do they use the same horse or doubles?  Like when Shadowfax is galloping through Gondor - is it the same horse.  Kudos though, to the trainers.
		
Click to expand...

I know the guy that was Gandalf's riding stunt double on LOTR. I believe there were several Shadowfaxs... The guy has some funny stories, particularly of the scene where he's galloping across the open country. Apparently they asked him if he wanted a bareback pad and he said he didn't need it... he ended up hanging on for dear life on an uncontrolable 'Shadowfax' (which he described as, I quote, "a c**t of a thing"!) whilst being chased by a helicopter over terrible ground!


----------



## sidewaysonacob (21 January 2014)

The very mareish mare I learnt to ride side saddle on turned up in a few episodes of Emmerdale last year - playing Wilson the colicky gelding


----------



## Penumbra (23 January 2014)

My RI used to do some film and TV work and a few summers ago did some film work with a german production company. A lot of it was standing around and providing cob type horses to stand in the background of shots to make things look more period. She has one who is really nicely marked and good looking, and was perfectly happy to stand around for ages in the background of shots and be led around in the background, who the production company really liked. 

However, she won't do riden work anymore, as some of the things she was asked to do in the past ended up being very dangerous, and while it is fairly well paid, it is not that well paid. I get the impression that to do well in film you have to have very little fear, or else be very confident in saying no when something has reached your limits.


----------



## Spring Feather (23 January 2014)

LittleRocketRider said:



			not querying what happened...but isn't silver supposed to be a stallion?...film makes crack me up sometimes
		
Click to expand...

Yes he was, and there were a couple of geldings used for some scenes too.  She was the only mare used afaik.


----------



## MissGee (23 January 2014)

I own Shearwater Mikado's mum - does that count? lol 

I also knew the Milky Bar Kid's pony...


----------



## shadeofshyness (23 January 2014)

When I was 10 I met Desert Orchid and MILTON on the same day. They were both surprisingly normal looking - Milton licked my hand which made my life at the time. I have a bit of both their hair in a camera film case still.


----------



## fatpiggy (23 January 2014)

My old girl appeared in Horse magazine, the Daily Mail, Farmers Guardian and Manchester Evening News.  I got some really nice photos out of it!


----------



## Floxie (23 January 2014)

My old boy was on the cover of H&H before I knew him, ridden by the huntsman of the Bramham Moor  I wish I could find my copy, it was long before scanners and I wouldn't have a clue which issue to order a back copy


----------



## doriangrey (23 January 2014)

TT55 said:



			I know the guy that was Gandalf's riding stunt double on LOTR. I believe there were several Shadowfaxs... The guy has some funny stories, particularly of the scene where he's galloping across the open country. Apparently they asked him if he wanted a bareback pad and he said he didn't need it... he ended up hanging on for dear life on an uncontrolable 'Shadowfax' (which he described as, I quote, "a c**t of a thing"!) whilst being chased by a helicopter over terrible ground!
		
Click to expand...

  That's priceless!!


----------



## SueM67 (25 June 2014)

criso said:



			When I was a kid a photographer came to the yard and borrowed 3 of us to take our photo riding through the village.  Gave us a pound between the three of us and we thought nothing of it.

It turned up on calendars, birthday cards and a jigsaw which I still have. 






Click to expand...

OMG - I'm also in this picture!!! Something made me think about this jigsaw, went online searching for it and found this post... I'm Sue, riding Puff in this picture... And I tell the story exactly the way you do - we thought a pound between us was a great deal, until we saw the jigsaw in the shops!


----------



## Beausmate (25 June 2014)

Nice thread revival!   My college lecturer owned some of the horses (the fire mares I think) that were in Krull. Apparently it took a lot of encouragement to get them to gallop.  Killaire (event horse) lived at the yard I worked on, he was owned by the boss's wife.  Funny old horse, fat, hairy and very nervous.  He was virtually uncatchable, lived out with the broodmare and looked absolutely nothing like an eventer!

I have seen Desert Orchid close up and he really wasn't a looker.  He did have something about him though.


----------



## monte1 (25 June 2014)

Cortez, what you do is fascinating ;-) loving this thread!

well, a very very small claim to fame, my daughter and our wonderful Fjord mare won a lesson with two show jumpers based in Buckinghamshire a couple of years ago , with South East Rider magazine there was an article with photos in the magazine and then, much to her delight, they were both subsuquently featured on the front cover of the August 2012 issue. very proud mummy moment and also very strange to walk into the local tack shop and see loads of magazines with daughter and pony all over them... Yes I kept about six copies.......


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 June 2014)

I think my earliest claim was to teach little ones to ride on 'Puff' - the Magpie pony. It was manic when filming was taking place & he has to be with the stars of the show - Jenny & Mick were really good to the girls on the yard then 
The last programme that had Puff in,  was filmed at easter in 1980 (think it went out in the June) but we didn't know this was the last one. By then Puff was about 28ish, but still very sprightly & looked well for his age 

(Magpie had a pony before Blue Peter did  )


----------



## Lanky Loll (25 June 2014)

Great thread  -missed it first time around  
Couple of tenuous links - mum was given Mill House to hunt after he was retired from racing (but before I was born ), there are some fab pics around of my grandad (who couldn't ride) sat on him, apparently he was THE best hunter ever 
We also sold a lovely black Welsh D cob mare to Stevie Dent and she was used in a few films - used to play spot Kara whenever there was a film on that SD had worked on   I used to compete against his daughter many many years ago and they picked the mare out as she was rather flash but very safe, and a bit limited at jumping.  Apparently she was extremely trainable though


----------



## cambrica (25 June 2014)

Brilliant thread! I know theres a lot of standing around BUT Cortez I would still love your job! 

Here's a pic of my daughter at Pinewood with The Devils Horsemen. I think it was Les Miserable. She spent an entire day chatting to Gerard Naprous. When he asked her if she wanted to be an actress she said quite matter of factly NO, I'm going to work for you! 
Sadly all both my son and daughters film/tv work came to an end once their exams loomed but they had a fab time on quite a few film sets.






[/URL]


----------



## Mongoose11 (25 June 2014)

My mare features in the Dengie website under their 'Good Doer' range. Poor lass


----------



## Tern (25 June 2014)

Umm.. I featured in a few magazines after being told it would only be in a french magazine and then friends saw in English books too - I don't have any pictures though as never been able to find. 

I knew Opposition Buzz's half brother. Went to Laura B's yard and met her horses as a like Year 1 child without realising it. Know quite a few of Carl Hester's horses (Ones that didn't quite make it or were too difficult)


----------



## mairiwick (25 June 2014)

KatPT said:



			Not my own but 8 of the lovely trekking horses I groomed for in NZ were in Lord of the Rings as steeds for the riders of Rohan, does that count?! I got some interesting stories about the filming whilst working out there! If I can find a picture I'll post it later.
		
Click to expand...

On holiday in NZ I rode a horse called Laddie/Laddy, who was the first horse that you see Gandalf ride in the first LOTR film - lovely chestnut gelding


----------



## melbiswas (25 June 2014)

When I was a teen over 30 years ago my father sat me on the most expensive racehorse ever at that time, and for many years to come. He was called Snaafi Dancer and had cost many millions of Guineas.
He had been pumped full of steroids for the US sales and arrived looking good but it was very quickly realised he was a useless racehorse. My father would have to ride him on a Sunday morning so that no one would get wind of it. It was decided to send him to stud, but he was practically infertile!
My Dad very rarely put me up on a horse (he generally had the problem ones to sort out) but Snaafi Dancer was very quiet!


----------



## Fun Times (25 June 2014)

Mongoose11 said:



			My mare features in the Dengie website under their 'Good Doer' range. Poor lass 

Click to expand...

 oh no, next she will be on the front page of "OK" with an enormous red circle drawn round her bum and an arrow pointing to her!


----------



## Elsbells (25 June 2014)

A teeny tiny claim to fame. My mare is the horsey face of Staffordshire horsewatch.......bless her x


----------



## Beausmate (25 June 2014)

melbiswas said:



			When I was a teen over 30 years ago my father sat me on the most expensive racehorse ever at that time, and for many years to come. He was called Snaafi Dancer and had cost many millions of Guineas.
He had been pumped full of steroids for the US sales and arrived looking good but it was very quickly realised he was a useless racehorse. My father would have to ride him on a Sunday morning so that no one would get wind of it. It was decided to send him to stud, but he was practically infertile!
My Dad very rarely put me up on a horse (he generally had the problem ones to sort out) but Snaafi Dancer was very quiet!
		
Click to expand...

Whatever happened to him in the end?  Poor horse, first famous for being the most expensive, then for being the most useless!  Nice looking colt though...


----------



## showpony (25 June 2014)

Cortez, any chance you do day visits to your yard to let people watch you train your horses????


----------



## littleshetland (26 June 2014)

Ooh - what a lovely thread (apart from the little spat in the middle...).

I used to own a big black horse called Percy who I bought from a film/stunt provider of equines.  He would stand rock still under all circumstances, until told otherwise.  I put him out on loan for a while to a guy who wanted to use him for battle re-enactments, particularly Roman ones.  To demonstrate his trustworthiness I had to gallop about on him wearing a big helmet, shield and sword in a strange Roman saddle, shouting a lot.  He loved it!  Before I got him, apparently he'd appeared in Braveheart!  I sold him some years ago, he's still going aged 24!

I've now got a young Friesian, who certainly looks like a movie star, but not quite behaving like one yet!

btw - Cortez, really impressed with what you do!


----------



## onemorehorse (26 June 2014)

I worked on some film sets with horses, Sense and Sensibility was one. Greg Wise was amazing, he'd had something like 6 lessons on how to drive a pair of horses and there he was cantering flat out! Not something I would have done and it was my day job lol. He was also great while we were standing around with the horses he would bring us tea and biscuits and the horses apples. Same when my friend and colleague met Brad Pitt on the set of Interview with the Vampire!
There was a lot of standing about though, I remember one day we started out at 5am, got home at 9pm, the horses were bored, had chewed through their lead ropes, we had run out of hay and our scene was jot even used! I also remember waiting about for 4 hours on Dartmoor waiting the the right light. Then there was the time when we filmed a scene were the horses were clean, then a scene were the horses and carriage had to be covered in mud, followed by another clean scene!?
But it was very interesting.


----------



## onemorehorse (26 June 2014)

If I can work out how to post pictures I will lol!


----------



## fiwen30 (27 June 2014)

Oh, I've got one!

My loan horse, Lola, played the part of Daenerys Targaryen's silver mare in Game of Thrones - the pink-nosed mare in first few eps of season 1, when the Dothraki portion was filmed in Northern Ireland (before the shooting moved to Malta, and she rides a grey-nosed horse).






















Apparently Emilia Clarke isn't much of a rider!


----------



## charlimouse (27 June 2014)

Well at the risk of making everybody else's claims to fame seem irrelevant ;-), my Shetland pony and one of my horses is being used for a programme on Cebeebies !


----------



## PorkChop (27 June 2014)

What a fantastic thread - can't believe I missed it the first time round!

Cortez, I bet you have sooo many interesting stories, very jealous


----------



## Pinkatc (27 June 2014)

Ditto, can't believe I missed it either! My only claim to fame is my horse and I being featured on the poster for the National Equine Health Survey conducted by the Blue Cross a couple of years ago. He was such a poser, I think he loved all the attention!


----------



## dibbin (15 September 2014)

Can't believe I missed this, really interesting thread! I appeared on the back of a Kelburn Country Centre leaflet a few years ago, along with my sister and a couple of the RS ponies ... that's my tenuous claim to fame!


----------



## Brontie (15 September 2014)

Im really fortunate to have worked with the well known TV company on a few productions, riding and driving with a few more lined up. 
Blessed to work with people that worked on 'Cinderella' 'War Horse' and tonnes of other bits.
Film work isn't as glamorous as it seems. TV producers are usually clueless to the ability of horses and expect miracles.
I've just been featured on a recent news article, again the camera crew wanted miracles but didn't tell anyone. So I merrily went in going on the plan we made, to be shouted at by various people that I was going the wrong way. As lead rider, nobody thought to tell me..
But hey, that's show business!


----------



## Kat (15 September 2014)

charlimouse said:



			Well at the risk of making everybody else's claims to fame seem irrelevant ;-), my Shetland pony and one of my horses is being used for a programme on Cebeebies !
		
Click to expand...

Pffft my horse has been in an episode of the hotel inspector!


----------



## undergroundoli (16 September 2014)

Kat said:



			Pffft my horse has been in an episode of the hotel inspector!
		
Click to expand...

???


----------



## Embo (16 September 2014)

The horse that used to be stabled opposite mine is now a movie star lol.

He was sold earlier this year as unfortunately his owner couldn't afford to keep him anymore. The woman that bought him shipped him to California, and now said horse is the star of a new film, The Sunday Horse.

It was so sad when he was sold, his owner was inconsolable but she had no choice. But now seeing Domi doing so well, it's a relief to her and she's so proud. A happy ending  

Can't wait to see the film!


----------

